# Who Else Has a Chevy Cruze Oil-Burner? (2.0 Liter Clean Turbo Diesel Cruze)



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Over the Memorial Day weekend, I drove my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze ECO with gasoline powered turbo engine to the local Chevrolet Dealership to test drive the 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel. I arrived in a car that I really liked, the 2011 gas burner, and left in a car I like better, a 2014 clean oil burner. I live in Salt Lake and often have to climb the Wasatch Front of the Rocky Mountains. My 2011 Cruze ECO with 6-speed manual transmission required frequent downshifting to climb Parley's Canyon (where diesel semi-trucks often are hard pressed to manage 20 mph), but the 2014 Clean Turbo Diesel tackled that climb in overdrive with no downshifting with the cruise control set to 65 mph and the air conditioning on. I took it from Salt Lake to Las Vegas and back, with serious headwinds both ways and high temperatures (110 F in Vegas) that required me to run the air conditioning, and I got 42 - 44 mpg under those extreme conditions.:eusa_clap:

This week I will take it from Salt Lake to Milwaukee. The drive will tackle the Rocky Mountains of Utah and Wyoming, then the hills of Nebraska, then the rolling hills of Iowa, then the flat-land of Illinois, then the rolling hills of Wisconsin. It is forecast to be hot and humid once I am through Wyoming so the air conditioner will likely be on for most of the trip. These are the conditions that Chevy advertises; extreme heat and high altitudes with steep climbs. I will post a trip report when I get back (4th of July). Based on the trip to Vegas, I have no doubt that the little torque monster oil burner will deliver all of the EPA 46 mpg once I am out of the mountains. And, if my experiences with my gas burning 2011 ECO are any indication, the little oil burner should do better than EPA ratings once the engine is broken in.

In my opinion, the Clean Turbo Diesel is the KING of the Cruze lineup. It only comes in 2LT trim and the 2LT creature comforts are a welcome change. The automatic transmission is not the same one that is in the gas powered variant and is well mated to the torque monster's oil burning power plant. The 2LT driver convenience package is cool with its' heated outside mirrors and remote backup camera. No more guessing about what is behind me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

That is wonderful to read. Congrats on your new Cruze. I am so glad you are enjoying it. I am actually thinking about purchasing one myself before the year is over. I will be looking forward to your trip reports and updates! Enjoy the open road!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello, I have the Holden version and after 10 months I still have a smile on my face every time I drive it. It has a different engine without urea but is still a clean engine. We have 2 models here, the base Equipe and the more upmarket CDX, which is the one I have. The manual is no longer offered in the diesel, but the 6 speed auto with tip tronic option is fine.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Diesel fuel prices around Central Wisconsin are running about 20 cent more per gallon than 91 octane ethanol free. Saw a TV ad on the diesel Cruze claiming around 46 mpg that isn't really that much greater than gas.

So that gives me a couple of questions, how much more is the initial investment for the diesel? And what about very cold winter starting problems?


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

I just bought one and I am happy with the drive I have done so far.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I am still living in the 80's when Cadillac introduced the diesel engine, pop open the hood, was loaded with batteries to start the darn thing. Plus you ran up your electric bill with that block heater. Sure had problems with stuff like broken crankshafts and throwing connecting rods. In justification, the engineers in their defense, said why should we design a 100K mile engine that is going into a body that is going to be a pile of rust in two years.

Neighbor has a 2007 F350 Ford diesel, also running up his electric bill with that block heater. Then has to run it for 20 minutes to warm up before he can drive it. He wanted to get rid of it, but the Ford dealer would only give him 2 cents for a trade-in.

So does have my curiosity as how the Cruze are addressing these engines. One justification for diesels, diesel fuel was dirt cheap. Cumins knows how to build a good diesel and was using those on farm tractors, as do semi's that can go 3 million miles before an overhaul, some even longer. So the technology is there, but what is the Cruze doing in this respect?

Can you start it in -30*F weather and instantly take off? Can do that with gas, just asking.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, the coldest I've seen so far on the screen with my diesel is 4C - probably 1C outside the garage - the glow-plug light stayed on for a second, and chug-chug-chug vroom went the engine!

But it doesn't get as cold here, so no block heater, you'll have to wait until someone who lives in a cold place answers. Or go ask on a European forum, it gets cold in Russia and Poland and so on, and they all have Cruzen.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Diesel fuel prices around Central Wisconsin are running about 20 cent more per gallon than 91 octane ethanol free. Saw a TV ad on the diesel Cruze claiming around 46 mpg that isn't really that much greater than gas.


You must live where premium is cheap! Average price for 91 octane for me is $4.15, Diesel is $3.90. compared to my automatic cruze 38mpg, 46mpg certainly is a great improvement. The real problem is the 1MPG better city 27mpg vs 26mpg with the gas cruze. Only way the diesel makes any sense if your like me and drive 65-75%hwy. 



NickD said:


> Neighbor has a 2007 F350 Ford diesel, also running up his electric bill with that block heater. Then has to run it for 20 minutes to warm up before he can drive it. He wanted to get rid of it, but the Ford dealer would only give him 2 cents for a trade-in.


The block heat on the cruze(might be different with the diesel) only turns on at -18C. The reason the dealer would not give your neighbor anythign for that truck is the engine, the 6.0L powerjoke is the worst ford diesel in history. Having seen them in fleet service they have to be one of the more expensive engines to own, since crap is always breaking. Is the 6.0L Powerstroke really THAT bad???? - Bob Is The Oil Guy


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My MY13 diesel has glow plugs but I have never seen them in use. Car has always started straight off with no problem. I finish work at 12:30 am so it is fairly cold as it is winter here now.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> My MY13 diesel has glow plugs but I have never seen them in use. Car has always started straight off with no problem. I finish work at 12:30 am so it is fairly cold as it is winter here now.


Aussie, do you have the electric cabin heater on your models? Instant heat if you crank the heater to full?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Aussie, do you have the electric cabin heater on your models? Instant heat if you crank the heater to full?


Mine came standard with climate control and heated leather seats. The seats warm up fairly quickly though. I doubt it would even be an option on Australian car as it really isn't necessary as the heater is felt in a couple of minutes anyway. The only time my car gets a little confused is when outside temp is close to my climate temp setting.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The reason you see most diesel engines idle for longer periods before driving when cold has to do with how the fuel is burned/ignited. On a gas engine it uses spark plugs to ignite fuel, a diesel uses compression + heat. Most people wait to drive at least until there car is off high idle with a gas engine, so waiting a few minutes with a diesel is no big deal either. 

Idling a diesel burns a ton less fuel than a gas engine, since they don't have to stick to the 14.7:1 air fuel ratio, diesels are variable and most are like 24.1 at idle. 

The US cruze diesel comes standard with remote start, idling for a few minutes before you drive would not be inconvenient in cold weather. With the speed of these modern quick glow plugs even at -20 degrees one could get in and take off in short order. Obviously just like with a gas engine though one would want to wait until the engine is warm before actually driving hard.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Block heaters don't use that much electricity. They're like 100 watts and 100 watts for 20 minutes isn't going to run up your electric bill. And unless you live pretty far north it's not going to be that cold for that many days each year. They're selling them in Canada, those would be the customers to ask, IMO.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Leaving an engine idle for a length of time is not a very good way to get to operating temp. From the time I was first taught to drive as a 9 year old country boy, and it got really cold away from the coast, I was told to allow the fluids to circulate, maybe 30 seconds, and then drive gently until the engine reached operating temp. The reason for this is that an engine under load warms up faster and will last longer. I have used this method over many years and have had very few problems with engine wear.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Leaving an engine idle for a length of time is not a very good way to get to operating temp. From the time I was first taught to drive as a 9 year old country boy, and it got really cold away from the coast, I was told to allow the fluids to circulate, maybe 30 seconds, and then drive gently until the engine reached operating temp. The reason for this is that an engine under load warms up faster and will last longer. I have used this method over many years and have had very few problems with engine wear.


Yup, that's the right way to do it!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Yup, that's the right way to do it!


 And very true with the little 1.4T that will not warm up quickly unless under load.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

In that 2014 Chevy build your own site, the closest I can come to my 2012 accessories with that 2.0 L diesel engine is $27,560. Or around $5k more.

What I don't know is if there is such a thing as winter diesel fuel, but assuming there isn't, drive around 12K miles per year with an overall average of around 37 mpg or 324 gallons. If I can hit that 46 mpg assuming the EPA isn't lying too much, would cut that down to 260 gallons, but as at a fuel cost of around 30 cents a gallon higher. Or about 240 bucks per year.

With a $5,000 extra initial price, break even point would be about 21 years if the car would even last the long.

Really not too much motivation to buy a diesel.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes there is winter and summer diesel fuel, number 1 diesel is for the winter and number 2 for the summer. 99% of station have 1 pump and no option to pick, they switch blends once cold weather starts just like gas. I have seen a few truck stops that offer both all year long. 

number 1 diesel has a lower temp pour point(less fuel gelling risk) & only about 95% of the energy of summer diesel. 

Nick D, don't overlook trade in value, a diesel car will be worth twice as much even a few years down the road. look at the a 10 year old silverado 3/4HD with a 6.0L gas vs one with a 6.6L duramax. basically even after 10 years you get back all your original investment, even though you got better MPG & power the entire time you owned it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Can't say,that about an 81 Caddy or my neighbors F350 diesel, this is where it would be nice to have a crystal ball that works.

Wish I had one in 1963, went to Knauz Motors and tested an extremely low mileage 57 MB 300SLR gull wing coupe that I could have picked up for a very affordable 4,000 bucks. But it was a very hot August day, no AC, can't even roll down the windows in that thing. Was darn near baked alive, so lost interest.

30 years later, learned if I did purchase that car, left it in my back yard, let it rust and even put bullet holes in it, was worth at least $75,000 as is. So what does your crystal ball say about the Cruze diesel? I do have a crystal ball, but has a large crack in it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> Wish I had one in 1963, went to Knauz Motors and tested an extremely low mileage 57 MB 300SLR gull wing coupe that I could have picked up for a very affordable 4,000 bucks. But it was a very hot August day, no AC, can't even roll down the windows in that thing. Was darn near baked alive, so lost interest.
> 
> 30 years later, learned if I did purchase that car, left it in my back yard, let it rust and even put bullet holes in it, was worth at least $75,000 as is. So what does your crystal ball say about the Cruze diesel? I do have a crystal ball, but has a large crack in it.


Amen, brother.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The best way to achieve high MPG is to start accumulating MILES (driving) as soon as the engine (running) is consuming GALLONS...a *driven* engine *heats* up faster than an *idling* engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd expect the Cruze Diesel to hold value *almost* as well as any of the VW TDI models have over the years. They're still good for a good $2-3000 premium for some models over their gasoline counterparts.

They will probably be at the top of the Cruze pile in terms of resale value.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Amen, brother.


One car I should have kept was brand new 67 Mustang, couldn't wait to get rid of that piece of crap. Only virtue it had was the ability to squeal the rear tires with that large V-8 in front. Only way I could even think about driving it in the winter was storing about 300 pounds of sand bags in the trunk. And those Falcon brakes were next to worthless. Still way over steered.

But happened to find one just like it at a vintage car dealer, with a $29,995.00 price tag on it. Also feel collectors are insane, government screws up on printing a postage stamp or minting a coin, suddenly its worth a million bucks. And what about those cheap poorly printed baseball cards that came in a nickel really rotten piece of gum. Was garbage back then still garbage today.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL. A 67 Mustang is far from crap. Replace 67 with 72-2011 and you're right on the money. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

jpm84092 said:


> Over the Memorial Day weekend, I drove my 2011 Chevrolet Cruze ECO with gasoline powered turbo engine to the local Chevrolet Dealership to test drive the 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel. I arrived in a car that I really liked, the 2011 gas burner, and left in a car I like better, a 2014 clean oil burner. I live in Salt Lake and often have to climb the Wasatch Front of the Rocky Mountains. My 2011 Cruze ECO with 6-speed manual transmission required frequent downshifting to climb Parley's Canyon (where diesel semi-trucks often are hard pressed to manage 20 mph), but the 2014 Clean Turbo Diesel tackled that climb in overdrive with no downshifting with the cruise control set to 65 mph and the air conditioning on. I took it from Salt Lake to Las Vegas and back, with serious headwinds both ways and high temperatures (110 F in Vegas) that required me to run the air conditioning, and I got 42 - 44 mpg under those extreme conditions.:eusa_clap:
> 
> This week I will take it from Salt Lake to Milwaukee. The drive will tackle the Rocky Mountains of Utah and Wyoming, then the hills of Nebraska, then the rolling hills of Iowa, then the flat-land of Illinois, then the rolling hills of Wisconsin. It is forecast to be hot and humid once I am through Wyoming so the air conditioner will likely be on for most of the trip. These are the conditions that Chevy advertises; extreme heat and high altitudes with steep climbs. I will post a trip report when I get back (4th of July). Based on the trip to Vegas, I have no doubt that the little torque monster oil burner will deliver all of the EPA 46 mpg once I am out of the mountains. And, if my experiences with my gas burning 2011 ECO are any indication, the little oil burner should do better than EPA ratings once the engine is broken in.
> 
> In my opinion, the Clean Turbo Diesel is the KING of the Cruze lineup. It only comes in 2LT trim and the 2LT creature comforts are a welcome change. The automatic transmission is not the same one that is in the gas powered variant and is well mated to the torque monster's oil burning power plant. The 2LT driver convenience package is cool with its' heated outside mirrors and remote backup camera. No more guessing about what is behind me.


I love my Cruze TD. I have a 2014 as well.. I have driven from Phoenix to SLC on just under a tank, to LV on 3/8 and to San Diego on 1/4.. the car is peppy and you cannot beat the MPG! The most troublesome things I have encountered are parts availability. I am needing an inlet hose, GM 13251460, but Chevrolet's parts manufacturer has stopped making it.. NOTING AVAILABLE! NOWHERE! I am frustrated beyond frustrated as this is not the first time I have has issues with acquiring parts! SHAME OF CHEVROLET!


----------



## chilehed (Sep 3, 2020)

craig85006 said:


> I love my Cruze TD. I have a 2014 as well.. I have driven from Phoenix to SLC on just under a tank, to LV on 3/8 and to San Diego on 1/4.. the car is peppy and you cannot beat the MPG! The most troublesome things I have encountered are parts availability. I am needing an inlet hose, GM 13251460, but Chevrolet's parts manufacturer has stopped making it.. NOTING AVAILABLE! NOWHERE! I am frustrated beyond frustrated as this is not the first time I have has issues with acquiring parts! SHAME OF CHEVROLET!


I love a good thread necro, nine years is a long time.

I'm the original owner of my '14, have just under 90k on it and it runs like a champ. I can make it from Detroit to NYC on one tank. Best 50 mile average is 60.6 mpg. I love this thing.


----------

